# Train Schedules



## johnsteam (Feb 16, 2008)

What is a type of schedule called for train run times at a station? I want to have a sign with a schedule of run times and break times at the annual show that I set up at.
John


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Um, a "schedule board"? Train Schedule Board


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I was thinking; 'Timetables' 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Called a bulletin board that showed departures and arrives of all Passenger trains located in or out side of the depot. Later RJD


----------



## johnsteam (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you all. They are all great I will decide how to use one or more on my "CHUFF n STUFF" Rail Road poster board. 
John


----------

